# Gaming-Lappi bis 1200€



## Juggernaut24 (5. August 2012)

*Gaming-Lappi bis 1200€*

Wie es in der Überschrift schon steht, brauch Ich wieder ein neues Gerät^^


Wie ist der hier?

http://geizhals.de/809029


Könnt ihr mir vllt. andere Vorschläge liefern?

Der Laptop sollte BF3 auf Ultra, GTA IV mit dem iCEnhancer 2.1, MW3 und evtl. GTA V schaffen (Ich weiß bei GTA V sind keine Anforderungen bekannt aber könnt ihrs vllt. abschätzen?)


€: oder sowas hier?

http://www.one.de/shop/product_info...v=off&osCsid=d04c2d6c0eee9a8a58c93014df8976cc

Konfig:

1536 MB NVIDIA Geforce GTX 670M

Intel Core i7-3720QM 2.6 - 3.6 Ghz Turbo Modus

8192MB DDR3 1600Mhz (2x 4096MB)

1000 GB, 5400upm

Standard WLAN (BGN) Modul intern

8x DVD+RW Brenner

15,4 Zoll/39.6 cm Kensington Tasche SP10

kein Betriebssystem (hab Win7 Home 64bit hier)

1.228,96€

Meinungen, Vorschläge?


----------



## fadade (5. August 2012)

*AW: Gaming-Lappi bis 1200€*

Test ist ja hier, falls du noch nicht gesehen hast: Test Medion Erazer X7817 (MD 98058) Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests

In der Preisklasse könntest du vielleicht mal nach einem MSI GT60 schauen, wobei das Medion in Prinzip auch ein Gerät von MSI ist ....
Alternative wäre vielleicht ein ASUS G55W oder G75V oder wie sie da alle heißen; die haben wohl mit die beste Qualität zu bieten 

Edit: BF3 auf Ultra mit einer Notebook-GPU wird in Full-HD zumindest bestimmt nicht schaffbar sein! Und wenn, dann sollte es auch schon eine GTX680M sein oder sogar eine AMD HD7970M (die ist in vielen Spielen schneller als die GTX680M )

Edit2: alternative: http://www.mysn.de/detail.asp?userid=5B422F6ACC994E4A92341C00EA1B6E8F&KategorienOrder=010;020;015;010;010&bestellnr=adnk0001#DNconfig natürlich entsprechend konfiguriert..
http://www.mysn.de/detail.asp?useri...0;020;015;010;010&bestellnr=adnk0001#DNconfig


----------



## Juggernaut24 (5. August 2012)

*AW: Gaming-Lappi bis 1200€*

Danke für deine Antwort ich werde mal nach den Modellen suchen 

Ich habe gerade ein paar Sachen noch hinzugefügt, kannst du mich da vllt. auch beraten?


€: Der MSI GT60 sieht gut aus ist aber 80€ zu teuer :/

Und die beiden anderen konnte ich nicht finden


€ 2:

Würde der von dir vorgeschlagene Laptop beim 2. Edit (http://www.mysn.de/detail.asp?useri...0;020;015;010;010&bestellnr=adnk0001#DNconfig)

mit einer HD7970M und einem i5-3210M mit 4GB ram BF3 auf Ultra schaffen? Nicht oder?


----------



## fadade (5. August 2012)

*AW: Gaming-Lappi bis 1200€*

Also bei dem Link von mysn.de bin ich mit der Konfiguration i7 + AMD HD7970M auf ~1350€ gekommen. Die 150€ mehr würden sich aber definitiv lohnen, da sehr viel Mehr Spieleleistung und die Qualität von Schenker-Notebooks doch besser ist, als die von Medion/MSI.

Hier mal ein paar ASUS-Notebooks: Notebooks im Preisvergleich - PC Games Hardware Online
wären dann aber alle zu teuer 

Bei den MSI GT-Modellen gibts bestimmt auch was <1200€; vielleicht ja das GT70 
kann da ja nochmal schauen, ansonsten würde ich erstmal darauf achten, dass du nicht mehr als 8GB RAM nimmst und den "schwächsten" i7, da auch der schon ausreichend Power hat und die anderen meiner Meinung nach den Aufpreis nicht wert sind

*## An dein Edit2 ^^*
Wahrscheinlich nicht ganz. Ich habe BF3 leider nicht und weiß nicht, ob die Ultra-Einstellungen auch sehr viel mehr CPU-Last erzeugen; meiner Meinung nach eher nicht und es könnte auch gut gehen. Sonst müsstest du halt auf "nicht-ganz-super-duper-ultra" spielen 

Und wie es ausschaut geht bis 1200€ auch nicht mehr. Die nächst-besseren fangen dann erst so ab 1399€ an ...


----------



## Juggernaut24 (5. August 2012)

*AW: Gaming-Lappi bis 1200€*



fadade schrieb:


> Also bei dem Link von mysn.de bin ich mit der Konfiguration i7 + AMD HD7970M auf ~1350€ gekommen. Die 150€ mehr würden sich aber definitiv lohnen, da sehr viel Mehr Spieleleistung und die Qualität von Schenker-Notebooks doch besser ist, als die von Medion/MSI.
> 
> Hier mal ein paar ASUS-Notebooks: Notebooks im Preisvergleich - PC Games Hardware Online
> wären dann aber alle zu teuer
> ...


 

Den Aufpreis kann Ich mir halt nicht leisten 

Und die von dir vorgeschlagenen Laptops sind alle zu teuer :/

An deinen 2. Edit 

Was wäre vorteilhafter:

HD 7970M

i5 2450M

4GB RAM

oder:

GTX 675M

i5 2450M

8GB RAM
??

Oder beides blöd?

Oder sollte ich mir einfach ein billiges Notebook nur für GTA IV suchen und mit dem Rest einen Desktop-PC kaufen?

Das Notebook sollte dann allerdings so billig wie möglich sein und Performance-Patches / -Mods werden auf GTA IV auch draufgeladen wie z.b.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LtVxocdBDKw

und

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=42CT65XV_g0&feature=fvwrel

und alles andere was sich so finden lässt, 20-25fps reichen mir, hauptsache ich hab einen großteil für den Desktop-PC übrig wenn Ich mir schon einen kaufe, weil Ich denk mit den Laptops wird des mit BF3 eh nix.


----------



## fadade (5. August 2012)

*AW: Gaming-Lappi bis 1200€*

Naja, dann kannst du auch das erste Gerät mit dem günstigsten i7 + GTX675M und 4-8GB RAM nehmen oder das 2.
Wobei das 2. von dir vorgeschlagene "nur" eine GTX670M hat; außerdem ist das erste 15" groß und günstiger 

Ich würde es dann aber nicht bei one bestellen, sondern direkt bei xmx: XMX Gaming Notebook M56-2N by: XMX - XMX Gaming Shop

Achja und mit dem MSI Afterburner kannst du deine GPU auch kinderleicht nochmal um 5-20% übertakten. (wobei ich immer noch bezweifele, dass BF3 auf Ultra damit komplett flüssig läuft; wenn dann wahrscheinlich nicht in der nativen Auflösung + Ultra sondern eher 1440x900 auf Ultra oder so)


Edit: in folgenden beiden Links etwas weiter unten, gibts BF3
http://www.notebookcheck.com/NVIDIA-GeForce-GTX-675M.70784.0.html
http://www.notebookcheck.com/NVIDIA-GeForce-GTX-670M.72184.0.html


----------



## Juggernaut24 (5. August 2012)

*AW: Gaming-Lappi bis 1200€*



fadade schrieb:


> Naja, dann kannst du auch das erste Gerät mit dem günstigsten i7 + GTX675M und 4-8GB RAM nehmen oder das 2.
> Wobei das 2. von dir vorgeschlagene "nur" eine GTX670M hat; außerdem ist das erste 15" groß und günstiger
> 
> Ich würde es dann aber nicht bei one bestellen, sondern direkt bei xmx: XMX Gaming Notebook M56-2N by: XMX - XMX Gaming Shop


 

Klingt ja alles jetzt schön und  gut, aber ich hab grad PC CPUs und GPUs gg mobile CPUs/GPUs verglichen. also die für Notebooks gedacht sind, da gibts ja riesige Unterschiede, was daraus entstanden ist siehst du im 2. Edit


----------



## facehugger (5. August 2012)

*AW: Gaming-Lappi bis 1200€*

Vielleicht wäre dieser Lappi eine Überlegung wert:


MEDIONshop Deutschland: MEDION® ERAZER® X7817 PCGH-Edition (MD 98144)
ist zwar über dem Budget, bietet aber mit 17-Zoll-Display, GTX670M und SSD die volle Packung...

Gruß


----------



## Juggernaut24 (5. August 2012)

*AW: Gaming-Lappi bis 1200€*



facehugger schrieb:


> Vielleicht wäre dieser Lappi eine Überlegung wert:
> 
> 
> MEDIONshop Deutschland: MEDION® ERAZER® X7817 PCGH-Edition (MD 98144)
> ...


 
Erstmal danke für deinen Beitrag, aber wie weiter oben schon erwähnt liegen solche Preise über meinem Budget und momentan tendiere Ich eher dazu das meiste Geld in einen Desktop-PC zu investieren und für GTA 4 ein möglichst billiges Notebook zu kaufen, alle weiteren Details sind in meinen Edits drinnen.


----------



## fadade (5. August 2012)

*AW: Gaming-Lappi bis 1200€*

.... langsam wirds unübersichtlich xDDD

also günstig + GTA IV wird wohl eher nichts!

Die Konfiguration
HD 7970M
 i5 2450M
 4GB RAM

sollte eigentlich in Ordnung sein! Ich hatte ja selber den i5 2430M und hatte *nie *Leistungsprobleme! (Vor allem auch nicht in Anno 1404, was u.a. das CPU-Lastigste Spiel bisher ist)
Ggf. würde ich dort aber nochmal auf 8GB dann aufrüsten (denn RAM ist momentan recht günstig, aber 16GB find ich dann eigentlich wieder übertrieben).

-> eine GTX675M sollte BF3 auf Ultra wohl ganz knapp schaffen, wie in meinem Edit vom letzen Beitrag zu sehen ist ^^

*Edit:
Also ich werde mir demnächst wohl auch nochmal ein neues holen (MSI GE60 oder ein Schenker A522 mit GTX660M). Und die werden wohl schon meilenweit besser sein als mein jetziger i5 2430M + GT540M! Deswegen würde ich sagen reicht entweder ein i5 2450M + HD7970M oder i5 3210M + GTX670M/GTX675M. Kannst ja bis morgen mal etwas rumstöbern, was vielleicht Besitzer solcher "Monster" sagen. Ich muss jetzt erstmal in die Heia.

-> Ein Desktop-PC, der BF3 auf Ultra schafft, sollte schon mit ner GTX670 und nem i3 (!) zu verwirklichen sein, könnte also um die 600€ veranschlagen. und dann ein Notebook mit 500€ zu finden, was GTA 4 packt ... ich weiß nicht. Für GTA 4 sollte es im Gegensatz zu BF3 eine starke CPU sein! (mind. i5 3210M oder sogar i7 M) und als Grafik mindestens GT650M; gibts Preislich leider erst so ab 700€. Das sind die günstigsten, die ich dazu gefunden habe:* *
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/preisvergleich/812256* *
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/preisvergleich/772404*


----------



## Juggernaut24 (5. August 2012)

*AW: Gaming-Lappi bis 1200€*



fadade schrieb:


> .... langsam wirds unübersichtlich xDDD
> 
> also günstig + GTA IV wird wohl eher nichts!
> 
> ...


 

Ich weiß^^
Ich bekomm jede Sekunde neue "Ideen"

Die sehen ja ganz ordentlich aus, wie und welches Laptop sollte ich jetzt konfigurieren, dass BF3 und GTA IV mit dem iCEnhancer 2.1 drauf läuft, das mit dem Desktop lassen wir dann wohl^^
Sorry wenns nervt dass Ich mit 100 Vorschlägen komme bin halt unerfahren^^


€: Bin mal weg, werde mir morgen früh alle Vorschläge durchschauen, also lass dir Zeit und sei so kreativ wie ich^^
Bye schöne/n Abend/Nacht noch^^


----------



## facehugger (5. August 2012)

*AW: Gaming-Lappi bis 1200€*

Hab noch was gefunden:


Medion Erazer X6821, Core i7-3610QM, 8GB RAM, 1000GB, WXGA (MD98054/30013951) | Geizhals Deutschland
BF3 sollte damit auf hoch gut laufen. Und wenn wir mal ehrlich sind, besteht zwischen hoch und ultra kein riesiger Unterschied...

Gruß


----------



## Juggernaut24 (6. August 2012)

*AW: Gaming-Lappi bis 1200€*

Ist der hier im Vergleich zu deinem Vorschlag nicht besser?

Medion Erazer X7817, Core i7-3610QM, 16384MB, 1000GB (MD98057) | Geizhals Deutschland

Hat nen größeren Bildschirm, ne höhere Auflösung und nur 50€ Aufpreis?


----------



## fadade (6. August 2012)

*AW: Gaming-Lappi bis 1200€*

moin^^

also der Erazer X7817 wäre dem X6821 wirklich vorzuziehen. Mit dem Gerät machst du auch nicht viel falsch; ggf. die GPU noch etwas übertakten und du kannst BF3 genießen 
Ansonsten wäre halt das Notebook von mysn.de eine von der Qualität her bessere alternative, würde zum gliechen Preis aber weniger Leistung bieten; oder das von xmx.de. (wobei letzteres dann im Prinzip auch ein MSI/Medion ist  )
Kannst ja mal die von mysn und xmx so konfigureren wie das Medion Erazer und dann noch ein bisschen "rumspielen" bis vielleicht alles passt und dich dann entscheiden, ansonsten ist das Erazer vollkommen okay!

Btw: Brandneu: Das 17-Zoll-PCGH-Notebook mit Ivy Bridge und GTX 670M für 1.299 Euro [Anzeige]


----------



## Juggernaut24 (6. August 2012)

*AW: Gaming-Lappi bis 1200€*



fadade schrieb:


> moin^^
> 
> also der Erazer X7817 wäre dem X6821 wirklich vorzuziehen. Mit dem Gerät machst du auch nicht viel falsch; ggf. die GPU noch etwas übertakten und du kannst BF3 genießen
> Ansonsten wäre halt das Notebook von mysn.de eine von der Qualität her bessere alternative, würde zum gliechen Preis aber weniger Leistung bieten; oder das von xmx.de. (wobei letzteres dann im Prinzip auch ein MSI/Medion ist  )
> ...


 


Also das X7817 scheint gut zu sein, welche Laptops meintest du jetzt, wo ich konfigurieren sollte? (vllt. ein Link zu den jeweiligen Notebooks?)
Und der PCGH-Notebook liegt überm Budget^^


€: Wie findest du diese Konfig?

http://www.one.de/shop/product_info...=config&products_id=6889&grt=1&tar=19&nav=off

mit folgenden Teilen:

2048 MB NVIDIA Geforce GTX 675M

Intel Core i7-3720QM 2.6 - 3.6 Ghz Turbo Modus

8192MB DDR3 1600Mhz (2x 4096MB)

500 GB, 5400upm

Standard WLAN (BGN) Modul intern

8x DVD+RW Brenner

oder vllt. irgendwas anderes zusammenstellen? Oder wären alle anderen Laptops bei dem Preis schlechter als der X7817??


----------



## fadade (6. August 2012)

*AW: Gaming-Lappi bis 1200€*



Juggernaut24 schrieb:


> oder vllt. irgendwas anderes zusammenstellen? Oder wären alle anderen Laptops bei dem Preis schlechter als der X7817??


 
So wirds wahrscheinlich aussehen 

Aber der hier: One Gaming Notebook M56-2N by: One - ONE Computer Shop
mit deinen genannten Teilen


Juggernaut24 schrieb:


> 2048 MB NVIDIA Geforce GTX 675M
> Intel Core i7-3720QM 2.6 - 3.6 Ghz Turbo Modus
> 8192MB DDR3 1600Mhz (2x 4096MB)
> 500 GB, 5400upm
> ...



ist sogar besser. Ich würde nur den günstigeren i7 nehmen, also den i7 37610QM und vielleicht noch die 500GB Festplatte mit 7200 Umdrehungen 
Dann wärst du bei 1143,96 						€ 					 				 				 				 				 
Sprich könntest sogar noch einen Blu-Ray-Laufwerk nehmen oder mehr RAM.
Was besseres wirst du (neu) für 1200€ dann auch nicht bekommen...


----------



## Juggernaut24 (6. August 2012)

*AW: Gaming-Lappi bis 1200€*

Ok 

Ich weiß nicht wie Ich mich entscheiden soll

Entweder diese Desktop-Zusammenstellung (würde mir vorgeschlagen)


LG GH24NS90 DVD-Brenner

Fractal Arc Midi Tower- Gehäuse

1000GB Samsung Spinpoint F3 32mb

4096MB EVGA GeForce GTX 670

480w be quiet!

Thermalright HR-02 Macho Special Edition

16GB Corsair Vengeance Dual Kit

ASRock Z77 Pro3

Intel Core i5 3570k

Zusammenbau-Service

Gesamt:

1.237,13€


oder das Notebook (One Gaming Notebook M56-2N by: One - ONE Computer Shop)

So zusammengestellt:

2048 MB NVIDIA Geforce GTX 675M

Intel Core i7-3610QM 2.3 - 3.3 Ghz Turbo Modus

16384MB DDR3 1600Mhz (4x 4096MB)

500 GB, 7200upm

Standard WLAN (BGN) Modul intern

BLU-RAY Player + DVD Brenner Combo Laufwerk

Gesamt: 1.223,95€

Beide ohne Betriebssystem, da Ich ja wie gesagt Win7 Home 64bit hier habe.

Wie sollte Ich mich entscheiden? Mobilität oder mehr Leistung?

Ich weiß echt nicht :/


----------



## fadade (6. August 2012)

*AW: Gaming-Lappi bis 1200€*

Ich weiß ja leider nicht, wie alt du bist, aber glaub mir, spätestens als Student o.ä. wirst du mit lokalen Desktop-Rechnern nicht mehr so glücklich sein. Ich habe zwar auch einen, der wird nur kaum benutzt, da ich lieber mitm Lappi auf der Couch oder bei Freunden oder Arbeit/Uni/........ bin.

Mit dem Desktop-PC bekommst du zwar massig mehr Leistung, aber du kannst ihn nicht mal eben so mit rumschleppen; und *das *möchte ich inzwischen nicht mehr missen ^^

Ansonsten wär die Desktop-Konfiguration auch in Ordnung, so ähnlich siehts bei mir auch aus


----------



## Juggernaut24 (6. August 2012)

*AW: Gaming-Lappi bis 1200€*



fadade schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja leider nicht, wie alt du bist, aber glaub mir, spätestens als Student o.ä. wirst du mit lokalen Desktop-Rechnern nicht mehr so glücklich sein. Ich habe zwar auch einen, der wird nur kaum benutzt, da ich lieber mitm Lappi auf der Couch oder bei Freunden oder Arbeit/Uni/........ bin.
> 
> Mit dem Desktop-PC bekommst du zwar massig mehr Leistung, aber du kannst ihn nicht mal eben so mit rumschleppen; und *das *möchte ich inzwischen nicht mehr missen ^^
> 
> Ansonsten wär die Desktop-Konfiguration auch in Ordnung, so ähnlich siehts bei mir auch aus


 


Dann also der Laptop^^ Mein Hauptgrund war auch die Mobilität und das Zocken bei meinen Freunden 

Wie ist die Zusammenstellung vom Laptop so?
Kann ich das so bestellen? Oder gibts ne bessere Alternative bis ca. 1220€-1235€

€: Bin noch 14 werde in nem Monat 15^^


----------



## fadade (6. August 2012)

*AW: Gaming-Lappi bis 1200€*



Juggernaut24 schrieb:


> [...] die Mobilität und das Zocken bei meinen Freunden



Das ist mit das beste in dem Alter 
Was besseres würde mir dann auch nicht einfallen, guter MSI-Barebone mit High-End-Hardware + Zukunftsreserven + in 15". Wäre auch mein Traum, aber mir stehen nur 900€ zur Verfügung ...
 Ggf. könntest du noch einen 17"er in Betracht ziehen, aber der ist dann nicht mehr so mobil und die Akkulaufzeit/Stabilität verschlechtert sich dann oft auch etwas.

Die Betriebssystemwahl hätte ich bei eigentlich allen Shops auch immer auf "keins" gestellt, da man Win7 (als Student z.B. kostenlos) oder günstiger woanders bekommt


----------



## Juggernaut24 (6. August 2012)

*AW: Gaming-Lappi bis 1200€*



fadade schrieb:


> Das ist mit das beste in dem Alter
> Was besseres würde mir dann auch nicht einfallen, guter MSI-Barebone mit High-End-Hardware + Zukunftsreserven + in 15". Wäre auch mein Traum, aber mir stehen nur 900€ zur Verfügung ...
> Ggf. könntest du noch einen 17"er in Betracht ziehen, aber der ist dann nicht mehr so mobil und die Akkulaufzeit/Stabilität verschlechtert sich dann oft auch etwas.
> 
> Die Betriebssystemwahl hätte ich bei eigentlich allen Shops auch immer auf "keins" gestellt, da man Win7 (als Student z.B. kostenlos) oder günstiger woanders bekommt


 
Naja wo bekomm Ich den einen 17" mit der Hardware für den Preis her?

Mobilität sollte kein Problem sein^^
Im Notfall schlepp Ich das Teil in nem Riesen-Rucksack mit mir rum^^


€: Bin heute abend wieder da  Werde mir dann alles durchschauen, danke für die ganze Hilfe bis jetzt


----------



## fadade (6. August 2012)

*AW: Gaming-Lappi bis 1200€*

z.B. der hier: XMX Gaming Notebook M73-2N by: XMX - XMX Gaming Shop (xmx.de ist nur die High-End-Sektion von one.de, also kannst du auch bei one.de bestellen, find hier nur die Website hat mehr Style   )
War bei mir aber mit der Ausstattung etwas teurer als das 15" Modell.

Ich denke mal der beste Kompromiss war schon erreicht, es sei denn du möchtest nun ausdrücklich 17" haben, dann müsstest du den aus obigem Link konfigurieren.


----------



## Juggernaut24 (6. August 2012)

*AW: Gaming-Lappi bis 1200€*



fadade schrieb:


> z.B. der hier: XMX Gaming Notebook M73-2N by: XMX - XMX Gaming Shop (xmx.de ist nur die High-End-Sektion von one.de, also kannst du auch bei one.de bestellen, find hier nur die Website hat mehr Style   )
> War bei mir aber mit der Ausstattung etwas teurer als das 15" Modell.
> 
> Ich denke mal der beste Kompromiss war schon erreicht, es sei denn du möchtest nun ausdrücklich 17" haben, dann müsstest du den aus obigem Link konfigurieren.


 


Also das Notebook hier hat 17"? (XMX Gaming Notebook M73-2N by: XMX - XMX Gaming Shop)

Wie ist diese Konfiguration hier?

2048 MB NVIDIA Geforce GTX 675M

Intel Core i7-3610QM 2.3 - 3.3 Ghz Turbo Modus

16384MB DDR3 1600Mhz (4x 4096MB)

500 GB, 7200upm

Standard WLAN (BGN) Modul intern

8x DVD+RW Brenner

ohne Betriebsystem

Preis: 1238,96€


oder das hier?

http://www.xmx.de/shop/product_info.php?action=config&products_id=7047&grt=1&tar=19&nav=off

2048 MB NVIDIA Geforce GTX 675M

Intel Core i7-3610QM 2.3 - 3.3 Ghz Turbo Modus

16384MB DDR3 1600Mhz (4x 4096MB)

500 GB, 7200upm

Standard WLAN (BGN) Modul intern

BLU-RAY Player + DVD Brenner Combo Laufwerk

ohne Betriebssystem

1.248,98€


----------



## fadade (6. August 2012)

*AW: Gaming-Lappi bis 1200€*

beide in Ordnung (vielleicht ein bisschen viel RAM, aber okay ^^).

Jetzt kannst du dich zwischen 15" und 17" entscheiden 
Ich habe 15" immer lieber, aber auf 17" kann man doch alles besser erkennen, da mehr Platz vorhanden ...


----------



## stadler5 (6. August 2012)

*AW: Gaming-Lappi bis 1200€*

Den MSI Barbone bekommst du auch bei Hawkforce mit guten Service.

Da die Webseite neugemacht wird, musst du dort Anrufen und dir ein Angebot einholen. Oder Per Mail.


----------



## Juggernaut24 (6. August 2012)

*AW: Gaming-Lappi bis 1200€*



fadade schrieb:


> beide in Ordnung (vielleicht ein bisschen viel RAM, aber okay ^^).
> 
> Jetzt kannst du dich zwischen 15" und 17" entscheiden
> Ich habe 15" immer lieber, aber auf 17" kann man doch alles besser erkennen, da mehr Platz vorhanden ...


 
welches davon hat jetzt 17" ? Und von der Hardware also auch von der Leistung her sind beide identisch oder?


----------



## Juggernaut24 (6. August 2012)

*AW: Gaming-Lappi bis 1200€*



stadler5 schrieb:


> Den MSI Barbone bekommst du auch bei Hawkforce mit guten Service.
> 
> Da die Webseite neugemacht wird, musst du dort Anrufen und dir ein Angebot einholen. Oder Per Mail.


 
Was meinst du? Ich hab kein Notebook mit dem Namen MSI Barbone gefunden.
Vllt. ein Link?


----------



## fadade (6. August 2012)

*AW: Gaming-Lappi bis 1200€*

Hawkforce (?) HawkForce - GAMING NOTEBOOKS

Hier die beiden sind 17" groß: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...46-gaming-lappi-bis-1200-a-3.html#post4452425
und das hier (unten das Notebook)  15" http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...46-gaming-lappi-bis-1200-a-2.html#post4450986

Sind leistungstechnisch identisch. (Bei Hawkforce wirds halt auch nicht mehr Leistung geben, sondern vielleicht noch die Möglichkeit auf extra-tollen support ^^ )

Edit: Das Wort "Barebone" bezeichnet bei Notebooks einfach das Geäuse mit einer Standardausstattung

l*ol, links funktionieren nicht:
also 17":http://www.xmx.de/shop/product_info.php?action=config&products_id=6892&grt=1&tar=19&nav=off, http://www.xmx.de/shop/product_info.php?action=config&products_id=7047&grt=1&tar=19&nav=off
und 15" http://www.one.de/shop/product_info...=config&products_id=6889&grt=1&tar=19&nav=off*


----------



## Juggernaut24 (6. August 2012)

*AW: Gaming-Lappi bis 1200€*

Bei mir haben die Links irgendwie nicht funktioniert. Also Ich konnte keine Schrift sehen, aber zumindest die Seiten vom Thread^^

Also nehme ich an das auf der 2. Seite ist 15" und die beiden auf der 3. Seite also hier sind 17" groß^^

Dann würde Ich eher den hier nehmen: XMX Gaming Notebook M73-2N SE by: XMX - XMX Gaming Shop

Mit folgender Konfig:

2048 MB NVIDIA Geforce GTX 675M

Intel Core i7-3610QM 2.3 - 3.3 Ghz Turbo Modus

16384MB DDR3 1600Mhz (4x 4096MB)

500 GB, 7200upm

Standard WLAN (BGN) Modul intern

BLU-RAY Player + DVD Brenner Combo Laufwerk



Okay so? Schon oder..

Nun zu den Games..

Wie würden folgende Games auf dem Laptop laufen? Wieviele Frames auf welchen Einstellungen kann Ich erwarten?

BF3
COD 4
MW2
MW3
GTA IV mit dem iCEnhancer 2.1
Metro 2033
Need for Speed Hot Pursuit
(Nein das sind keine irgendwie ausgewählten Vergleiche, sondern Spiele die Ich auch vorhabe mir zu kaufen, bzw. zum Teil schon habe^^)
würde auch GTA V gehen? Ich weiß Anforderungen sind noch nicht bekannt, aber vllt. kanns jmd abschätzen? :/

Danke für all den Support bisher, sonstiges zum anmerken?


----------



## fadade (6. August 2012)

*AW: Gaming-Lappi bis 1200€*

hab nochmal einen edit gemacht, wo die richtigen Links drin sind 

Also ich bin jetzt (leider? ) nicht so der Hardcore-Zocker, aber zumindest eine Einschätzung geben kann ich (NFS, COD und GTA IV hab ich jedenfalls auch mal gespielt..)

BF3 - hoch sollte flüssig laufen, ultra vielleicht mit reduzierter Auflösung
COD - sollten alle sehr hoch flüssig laufen
Metro 2033 - ähnlich wie BF3, kommt ein bisschen auf die Einstellungen an, mit dem Quadcore hast du auf jedenfall viel CPU-Leistung für irgendwelche Partikeleffekte etc.
Need for Speed Hot Pursuit - (das neueste oder ein altes? ^^) sollte auf hoch gut spielbar sein, bei Rennspielen kann es nur durch die dauernden schnellen Bewegungen schon subjektiv ruckeln, wenn es eigentlich noch gar nicht von den FPS her ruckelt
*GTA IV mit dem iCEnhancer 2.1 - da du jetzt einen Quadcore drinne hast sollte es auf jeden Fall laufen. Je nach Last kann es sein, dass du die Grafik auf ultra setzen kannst, aber vielleicht die sichtweite oder so runtersetzen musst ... da weiß ich halt nicht genau, wie sich der mobile i7 schlägt

*Ansonten: probieren geht über studieren (Falls es dir nun überhaupt nicht zusagt kannst du das Gerät ja auch innerhalb von 14 Tagen zurückgeben  )


----------



## Juggernaut24 (6. August 2012)

*AW: Gaming-Lappi bis 1200€*



fadade schrieb:


> hab nochmal einen edit gemacht, wo die richtigen Links drin sind
> 
> Also ich bin jetzt (leider? ) nicht so der Hardcore-Zocker, aber zumindest eine Einschätzung geben kann ich (NFS, COD und GTA IV hab ich jedenfalls auch mal gespielt..)
> 
> ...


 
Naja.. Der sieht doch trotzdem ganz ordentlich aus^^

Sollte Ich sonstwas beobachten? Weil beim PC-Markt ist es ja so dass sich ständig was ändert, aber Ich denke bei dem Notebook nicht oder? Bestelle nämlich erst im Oktober^^

€: Ich lass die Auflösung in jedem Spiel auf 1024x768 und die Sichtweite stell ich auch ganz runter, da die beiden Einstellungen meiner Meinung nach nichts an der Spieloptik oder am "Erlebnis" ändern^^

€ 2: Bin mal PS3 spielen 

Ich meld mich morgen wieder und schau mir alle Antworten durch . Schönen Abend noch.


----------



## fadade (6. August 2012)

*AW: Gaming-Lappi bis 1200€*

Also soooo schlimm ist es nun nich, 1024x768 ist mit der Hardware nicht nötig, das schafft sie dann doch *locker.*
Für ein gutes "Erlebnis" empfehle ich dann aber je nach Game richtige Boxen anzuschließen und sie dann ordentlich auf Wumme zu stellen ^^

Bis Oktober kann sich noch einiges tun, vor allem bei mysn.de, denn die wechseln demnächst wieder die Modelle. Kannst dich ja sonst vor der Bestellung nochmal melden und dann checken wir dann nochmal kurz die Lage


----------



## Juggernaut24 (7. August 2012)

*AW: Gaming-Lappi bis 1200€*



fadade schrieb:


> Also soooo schlimm ist es nun nich, 1024x768 ist mit der Hardware nicht nötig, das schafft sie dann doch *locker.*
> Für ein gutes "Erlebnis" empfehle ich dann aber je nach Game richtige Boxen anzuschließen und sie dann ordentlich auf Wumme zu stellen ^^
> 
> Bis Oktober kann sich noch einiges tun, vor allem bei mysn.de, denn die wechseln demnächst wieder die Modelle. Kannst dich ja sonst vor der Bestellung nochmal melden und dann checken wir dann nochmal kurz die Lage


 


najaa :/ hoffentlich ist der bis dahin noch da und wird nich teurer oder so...

jaa also ich meld mich dann, und falls bis dahin noch fragen auftreten schreib ich se einfach hier rein.

Danke, bist echt spitze


----------

